# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  изменение название товара

## noiceforest

У меня вопрос по работе с 1с 8,2 торговля и склад. 
Оператор заводит товар в 1с как он называется в накладной, менеджер желает его продать под другим названием клиенту (т.е например черенок для швабры называет деревянная палка), все это оператор вносит изменения в ручную в печатной форме при печати, т.е изменения в документе клиенту одно, а в 1с то что пришло и ушло в действительности,  и при перепечатывании накладной в 1с оператор печатает снова в ручную.  Товар так же продается другими менеджерами без изменениями в накладной названия товара.  Вопрос такой как можно сделать так, чтобы заводить одно название в 1с, а при необходимости выводить  тот же товар под другим названием и чтоб сохранялась накладная уже измененным товаром?

----------


## zay

> как можно сделать так, чтобы заводить одно название в 1с, а при необходимости выводить тот же товар под другим названием?


В накладной на печать идет не название (реквизит "наименование"), а полное наименование. Оператор может заводить новую номенклатуру как она называется в накладной, а менеджер при желании может изменять полное наименование. Таким образом будет две идентификации одной и той же номенклатуры:
"операторская" - по наименованию
"менеджерская" - по полному наименованию
На печать будет идти "менеджерский" идентификатор номенклатуры - полное наименование. Но в документе будет отражатся "операторский" идентификатор номенклатуры.




> и чтоб сохранялась накладная уже измененным товаром


Как вообще устроены документы в 1С. В документах хранятся *ссылки* на элементы справочников, а не сами элементы справочников. Представте себе объект реального мира, например яблоко - это элемент справочника. Вокруг него куча зеркал, каждое отражение яблока - это ссылка в документе на элемент справочника. Имеет смысл модифицировать только реальный объект, а не его отражение (ссылку). 

"Правильное" решение проблемы:
1. заводить две номенклатуры с "операторским" названием и "менеджерским"
2. доработать конфигурацию. Сделать новый документ "замена номенклатуры".
3. при помощи нового документа списывать "операторскую" номенклатуру и приходовоать вместо нее "менеджерскую" номенклатуру.
Или использовать готовые документы производственного блока "Передача товаров" и "Поступление из переработки".
При этом будет сохранена вся история: приход с "операторским" названием, переименование, расход с "менеджерским" названием.

"Неправильное" решение проблемы:
Разработайте регламент изменения названий. Оператор заносит новый товар с каким-то названием. Менеджер, который занимается изменением названий, копирует старое название в комментарий (или в свойство) и меняет старое название на новое.
При этом история названий теряется. В документах прихода будет фигурировать "менеджерское" название.

----------


## noiceforest

Спс, за сообщения, но проблема осталась - менеджер выставляет счет по спецификации заказчика, где указан тот товар, который он хочет купить. Но в России есть такая тенденция, что заводы или перекупщики называют один и тот же товар по разному(1 причина), Товар пришедший в фирму может быть продан другим менеджером другому клиенту, со согласованию с менеджером заказавшим данный товар(2 причина). Счет выставлен по заявке спецификации клиента и приходя наименования от поставщиком различается (3 причина). Расход на спецификацию может быть через 2-3 месяца и держать товар за менеджером долгое время совсем не уместно с точки зрения продажи. Есть еще один важный момент работы с клиентом, где он принимает товар как ему надо по документам, а фактически по бухгалтерии проходить тот же самый товар, только под другими наименованиями (по приходу, на пример: рукав ВГ 18мм 10 атм ту 381055998 - может быть продан просто как рукав В 18 мм)  и расход идет также отличается (так как при отгрузке от 10 -40 позиций 1 С не сохраняет как надо клиенту наименования товара, а как заведено в 1С, и который может быть продан другим менеджером и под другим названием), а клиенту потом нужно будет пример через 1 месяц выслать тоже накладную и счет фактуры с его наименованием (вроде как испортили накладную и счет фактуру при приемке товара), и оператору снова надо будет восстанавливать как продавался товар данному клиенту (а это время!) как решить данную проблему?

----------


## poisonapple

Совершенно очевидно, что элемент справочника "Номенклатура" должен быть один. Необходимо иметь несколько представлений одного и того же элемента. В типовых конфигурациях это реализовано с помощью регистра сведений "Номенклатура контрагентов" (это на случай, когда ваш элемент справочника по другому называется у контрагентов). По этому же принципу можно создать подобный регистр сведений, например, "Номенклатура менеджеров" с измерениями "Менеджер", "Номенклатура" и ресурсом "Наименование номенклатуры для менеджера". При выводе на печать заменять на нужное наимеование, в зависимости от менеджера.

----------

